# BMW M Division - Sales Up 14% for 2010. New Challenges for 2011



## darbyogill (Jan 16, 2011)

Great news for BMW, but the number is slightly kinked in that the X5 and X6 Ms are both new models. If you pull out those models then you actually have a fairly dramatic YOY drop in sales.


----------



## rcleme05 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Pity*

They haven't built a proper hardcore M car since 2008. Too busy tuning SUVs for accountants. Wake up and study the_ Cayman R_, BMW, or just start handing over the lunch money now. Lotus or Porsche will get my next purchase unless the M group finds its soul again.


----------

